# Neck Rolling



## jbrower115 (Aug 28, 2009)

Hey there!

One of my little alpines has been doing this thing with her neck, or with her head, rather. It's a kinda slow rotation like she's looking at the sky. Or like when we roll our heads to crack our necks. I've talked with a couple people and I've heard that it could be a goat version of clearing her throat, or it may be something neurological. Before I go rushing her to the nearest goat vet I thought I would try here. Anybody have anything? Thanks!


----------



## sanhestar (Dec 10, 2008)

Hello,

I have one goat that does this occassionally:

- in winter
- after a long period without hikes or other physical exercise
- when he gets grain (one of the reasons he never gets grain again)


but I've also heard that it can be a sign of the neurological form of CAE (is your goat tested for CAE?)


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

Most goats will do this on occasion. If it is persistent it could be any of several different things. The most common are Neurological disorders (including advanced CAE), mental illness and inner ear problems, including infections.

If you figure it out make sure to let us know.


----------



## idahonancy (Dec 13, 2008)

We had a discussion on this subject a year and 1/2 ago. I think it was on the Yahoo line. Someone posted a great picture of her young goat doing this head roll thing. Her goats head roll looked just like my Cruiser. It was noted as a possible harmless behavior for some goats. Mine continues to do it. Less frequently as he is nearing age 2. He does use it to spook off other goats, and when he is not getting the attention he wants. Sometimes he just rolls his head for no reason I can figure out. After nearly 2 years of rolling he has no noticeable deficits.
IdahoNancy Oberpacker


----------



## sweetgoatmama (Dec 10, 2008)

A lot of goats do it and it's innocuous. Unless it's persistant and he does it when it's inappropriate, like when he coulld be eating, it's just something goats do.
We call it "Doing the 'Exorcist' " after Linda Blair in the movie The Exorcist. For you kids, she could spin her head 360 degrees when she was possessed. This was the ultimate special effect back in the 70's.


----------



## jross (Dec 20, 2008)

My goat Apache does that occasionally. I worried about it for a while, but it hasn't led to any other problems. 

Doing the Exorcist! HA Ha Ha!!! Well, as long as he doesn't gush green puke while he's rolling his head around, then it's probably ok.


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

If you ever had a goat burp in your face you'd think he was spitting green stuff.


----------

